# so i was browsing misc when i seen this



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wut.
How.........

sas no longer have a reason to be single if this can get them.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156366953


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

:lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cloud90 said:


> Wut.
> How.........
> 
> sas no longer have a reason to be single if this can get them.
> ...


That kid is a well known porn star for the girth and length of his penis.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

nubly said:


> That kid is a well known porn star for the girth and length of his penis.


lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

nubly said:


> That kid is a well known porn star for the girth and length of his penis.


For a minute there, I actually believed you.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> For a minute there, I actually believed you.


Really? I thought you had a database of all porn stars in your head? :b


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Really? I thought you had a database of all porn stars in your head? :b


Only female. Males, not so much.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

cloud90 said:


> Wut.
> How.........
> 
> sas no longer have a reason to be single if this can get them.
> ...


the **** :sus


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol

OK, I have to admit to being rather perplexed at this, at first. Really.

But giving it some thought - I've seen more significant (and legitimate) mismatches than this. Some people just break those 'unwritten rules' or 'standards' (whatever you want to call them). Good for those people.

*This one* in particular, though - I don't know... I get this vibe about it that says something's amiss... possibly a setup for one big troll. I'm skeptical of its face value, anyway.



cloud90 said:


> so i was browsing misc


Why would you do something like that? :blank


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Why would you do something like that? :blank


Because it can be really funny.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

After thinking about this a bit and reading some of the replies, there is no way he's smashing that. They think he's one of the girls. He did say "girlfriend" but sometimes people don't mean it in the way you would think.

You know how some dudes have no female friends and girls play with him because he's not like other guys?

Nuff said.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

how did 'misc' become automatically associated with that bodybuilding forum?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lisac1919 said:


> how did 'misc' become automatically associated with that bodybuilding forum?


Because of its sheer size. It's probably the most active subforum on the entire internet.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Because of its sheer size. It's probably the most active subforum on the entire internet.


seriously? I always thought everyone hated that site...the members are sooooooo dumb!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lisac1919 said:


> seriously? I always thought everyone hated that site...the members are sooooooo dumb!


Everyone on _here_ hates it.

Site seems to attract a lot of people who don't have SA.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Everyone on _here_ hates it.
> 
> Site seems to attract a lot of people who don't have SA.


I wasn't talking about people on here. The only time ive ever gone to that site it seemed like it was a bunch of 15 year olds whining about how much they hate women; it always deteriorates into that anyway...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lisac1919 said:


> I wasn't talking about people on here. The only time ive ever gone to that site it seemed like it was a bunch of 15 year olds whining about how much they hate women; it always deteriorates into that anyway...


Eh. All I know is that the site is huge.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

The guy is gay. No smashing of those girls. My jimmies are no longer rustled


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, not gay. Here you go guys. Go stalk him like I know you want to.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004077244697


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel completely lifeless right now.

I want to die.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Nope, not gay. Here you go guys. Go stalk him like I know you want to.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004077244697


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> does this mean were all gonna make it?


You're not gonna make it, sorry brah

huehuehuehuehue


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Why would you do something like that? :blank


best forum on the internet and always brings the lulz


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sin said:


> does this mean were all gonna make it?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> I wasn't talking about people on here. The only time ive ever gone to that site it seemed like it was a bunch of 15 year olds whining about how much they hate women; it always deteriorates into that anyway...


Everyone on that site hate members under 18. 
Some do hate women or sloots unless they're 10/10's tho lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Nope, not gay. Here you go guys. Go stalk him like I know you want to.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004077244697


Music: One Direction

that's why :lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont hate the playa, hate the game.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Good for him. Just goes to show how much of life is based on luck though. Btw some of the reactions in that thread are hilarious, typical misc :teeth

And to be fair, he is not THAT ugly. There are plenty of far uglier guys out there who wouldn't be able to get these girls.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha look how mad some of the guys on that bodybuilding forum are.



Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> 
> *This one* in particular, though - I don't know... I get this vibe about it that says something's amiss... possibly a setup for one big troll. I'm skeptical of its face value, anyway.


Yes. It doesn't look very genuine to me, but what do I know.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

haha they jelly


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I am so jelly...


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

I laughed. Those forums are always full of hilarity (and stupidity) but hey, it is what it is. Hard to tell if it's a joke or for real though. At any rate, I think we can agree personality counts for something.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> *Nope, not gay*. Here you go guys. Go stalk him like I know you want to.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004077244697


Yes he is.

http://i.imgur.com/PnCvrVf.png

http://i.imgur.com/ni5OhLo.png


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PnCvrVf.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ni5OhLo.png


Possibly Bi?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> Possibly Bi?


There's a 99.9% chance this guy is gay.

I considered the possibility of one of you saying he's bi too, lol. That's why I added the second pic. Take a look at it again.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> There's a 99.9% chance this guy is gay.
> 
> I considered the possibility of one of you saying he's bi too, lol. That's why I added the second pic. Take a look at it again.


We must have someone confirm.

Quick, _everyone_ send him friend requests!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> We must have someone confirm.
> 
> Quick, _everyone_ send him friend requests!


lol, I don't see why. The proof is pretty much right in front of your face.

There's no ****in way a dude looking like this could be smashing those chicks.


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/h71b8uL.png

Someone on /r9k/ asked him a few questions. He says he's bi.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

betamaou said:


> http://i.imgur.com/h71b8uL.png
> 
> Someone on /r9k/ asked him a few questions. He says he's bi.


B**** I knew it.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Still don't think he's smashing. He's probably friendzoned.

On the extremely off chance that he is, he's probably loaded.

Hell, this could probably be a ruse just to get the internet going nuts. Misc is already talking about him and so is 4chan. In that case he's probably the greatest troll ever. He already has two of the most active sites going crazy over this.

So yeah, I still don't think this dude is smashing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im sure hes just one of those super outgoing fun guys that everyone wants to be around. Can people admit that this happens now?

EDIT: Nope. Guess not! :teeth


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

At first I was like










But then I was like


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> At first I was like


I laughed. A lot.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

"you have missed out on teenage love
you'll never be 15 and in love
lying on the grass on a warm summer night, watching the stars, carelessly chatting
not worrying about rent, bills, student loans
only worry in life is how you're gonna cheat on that history test on monday
you'll never take a young, tight, hot-bodied girls virginity, pulling out to cum all over her back and have her look in your eyes and say "I love you"
you'll never have a girl around every day after school, pretend to be doing homework together, but instead just **** like rabbits
you're in your 20's now
gotta get a good job
gotta be a serious man now
all the good ones are taken
maybe a nice girl will eventually settle with you
they have already felt all those new exciting feelings before, and are usually jaded and bitter
you missed what it feels like to have not a care in the world other than making your girl happy
you have missed out on teenage love"



:cry


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

It is not their looks it is that no woman want a misc near of them 

0 tolerance for jerks...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It is not their looks it is that no woman want a misc near of them
> 
> 0 tolerance for jerks...


You're just jelly - all the womez be mad into aesthetics brah :b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> There's a 99.9% chance this guy is gay.
> 
> I considered the possibility of one of you saying he's bi too, lol. That's why I added the second pic. Take a look at it again.


Or This guy could be the worlds greatest troll.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> You're just jelly - *all the womez* be mad into aesthetics brah :b


Hello, I am a woman , don't tell me what I think :mum

I could not care less.. Since dated with few athletes, another won competitions big time. And won myself something too :b

I don't have to be jealous to anyone, I am the queen :boogie


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

BigBlueMoon said:


> "you have missed out on teenage love
> you'll never be 15 and in love
> lying on the grass on a warm summer night, watching the stars, carelessly chatting
> not worrying about rent, bills, student loans
> ...


Dude, you're not 18 yet, you still have time to smash! Better get to it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> *Hello, I am a woman ,* don't tell me what I think :mum
> 
> I could not care less.. Since dated with few athletes, another won competitions big time. And won myself something too :b
> 
> I don't have to be jealous to anyone, I am the queen :boogie


I know :b I was just imagining how the bodybuilders of misc. would respond to you with my last post.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

betamaou said:


> http://i.imgur.com/h71b8uL.png
> 
> Someone on /r9k/ asked him a few questions. He says he's bi.


_If I find a hot guy, I pursue it. If I find a hot girl, I pursue it. I'm open for anything_.

_Just be yourself. The right people will come to you if you just do that._

:nw Those are some inspirational words to live by.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I could neg everyone that consistently makes misc references on this site.

Beta/cringe ----------------------------> that way


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> I wish I could neg everyone that consistently makes misc references on this site.
> 
> Beta/cringe ----------------------------> that way


Well son i got sum bad nuwz.....

pepper thy angus, my misc n****s goin in dry on some bangbang ****.










might be srs
notsrs

nohomer.
no phaggy time.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

lmao this is awesome! i hope he smashed all those girls :yes


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> lmao this is awesome! i hope he smashed all those girls :yes


He didn't. 
Gay confirmed.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> He didn't.
> Gay confirmed.


Dude says he's not gay.

Gay un-confirmed.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Dude says he's not gay.
> 
> Gay un-confirmed.


He liked gay equal rights & other dude pics.
closet **** confirmed.

no straight dude does that.


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

Come on...he's clearly one of those 'harmless gays' girls like to hang around with...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This guy has to be a troll and that's all there is to it...and a successful one at that. He had misc 4chan AND Reddit going nuts. He's probably lying about being bi.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is so fake, even if it's real, it's fake


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> This guy has to be a troll and that's all there is to it...and a successful one at that. He had misc 4chan AND Reddit going nuts. He's probably lying about being bi.


is 4chan & reddit worth visiting?
Do they deliver the lulz like misc?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> is 4chan & reddit worth visiting?
> Do they deliver the lulz like misc?


I don't go there often so I wouldn't know.

All I know is that I saw some miscers posting screencaps of 4chan and reddit reacting to it.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really jealous of him, I account personality over looks, but I'm impressed and confused at the same time, weird feeling.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> seriously? I always thought everyone hated that site...the members are sooooooo dumb!


That's the fun of it.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've seen worse mismatches btw. On misc of course. I don't have the pics, but one of them was so disgusting that I sat around in confusion and rage for the better part of the day.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> Not really jealous of him, I account personality over attractiveness, but I'm impressed and confused at the same time, weird feeling.


i'm the like most jealous person on earth, any dude who got a hot gf make me jealous, but these pics dont do anything for me at all


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I know :b I was just imagining how the bodybuilders of misc. would respond to you with my last post.


Did it make you feel like a brainless sterioid-head? Well done, you sounded like it. If you guys want to ruin your life by keeping that place as your church and misc as bible that is your choice. I would look my role models elsewhere. Also I hope that moderators in SAS does not allow SAS to change into another "misc".


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Did it make you feel like a brainless sterioid-head? Well done, you sounded like it. If you guys want to ruin your life by keeping that place as your church and misc as bible that is your choice. I would look my role models elsewhere. Also I hope that moderators in SAS does not allow SAS to change into another "misc".


The misc is 100x's better then SAS. SAS will never ever have dead funny threads back to back like this (dude who's sick of "women logic" is in blue) :haha

Misc has threads that will make you lose it laughing....sas general section don't even have threads that make you smirk

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156378933


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> He liked gay equal rights & other dude pics.
> closet **** confirmed.
> 
> no straight dude does that.


Yes, all men who favor equal rights for LGBT people _must _be closeted homosexuals themselves.

Are you 13 years old?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> The misc is 100x's better then SAS. SAS will never ever have dead funny threads back to back like this (dude who's sick of "women logic" is in blue) :haha
> 
> Misc has threads that will make you lose it laughing....sas general section don't even have threads that make you smirk


Yes, I can see all the woman bashing, mistreating, spite and all the junk what a human being can let out of their mouths. If that is funny to you be happy with it. Be happy with your awesome friends. Maybe bored sassers would join into that place and they could leave sas alone?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> Yes, all men who favor equal rights for LGBT people _must _be closeted homosexuals themselves.
> 
> Are you 13 years old?


no real man would like those pics, plus the ones where dude posting abs. 
If they do, they might be still in the closet.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> no real man would like those pics, plus the ones where dude posting abs.
> If they do, they might be still in the closet.


In other words, yes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes, I can see all the woman bashing, mistreating, spite and all the junk what a human being can let out of their mouths. If that is funny to you be happy with it. Be happy with your awesome friends. Maybe bored sassers would join into that place and they could leave sas alone?


I'm a piece of **** because I think that site can be funny? They'd bash on me too if I showed what I looked like, skinnyfat manlet or something along those lines but I still think the place is funny. Doesn't mean I act like that or think like they seem to be online or in real life.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm a piece of **** because I think that site can be funny? They'd bash on me too if I showed what I looked like, skinnyfat manlet or something along those lines but I still think the place is funny. Doesn't mean I act like that or think like they seem to be online or in real life.


Lets put it this way: If my man would laugh for that poo, I would dump him.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So I would be dumped if I was dating you for instance, just for thinking something was funny, whereas you didnt. Would I be dumped by you for liking It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? All the characters are massive narcissistic *******s and I think they are hilarious. Now thats a fiction comedy, but I don't believe the people over at misc believe everything they say either.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

photoshopped or he paid them to take those pics with him


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I've never laughed so hard as when I was reading that thread. These forums could learn a thing or two from misc.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> So I would be dumped if I was dating you for instance, just for thinking something was funny, whereas you didnt. Would I be dumped by you for liking It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? All the characters are massive narcissistic *******s and I think they are hilarious. Now thats a fiction comedy, but I don't believe the* people over at misc believe everything they say either.*


You want to dig it, eh?

You would be dumped if you would be my man and you would laugh when

A someone is hurting in a "funny" home videos 
B animal is hurted in a "funny" animal videos
C someone is scared to death or hurting in candid camera
D someone is tortured, threated, beated or killed in a movie
E someone is bullied in a social media or real life
F someone is mental or physical harmed
G someone is isolated out of group, ashamed, humiliated, mocked, forced to do something, sexual harassed, pushed, pressured, treated meanly, bashed, what ever what goes into these categories.

I don't tolerate that type of people and what comes to misc that seems to be a whole empire which rules by this stuff. Like OP:s link

1 They are saying he is ugly
2 They are saying girls would not be with ugly dude like he is (girls with that looks), when they are also saying those girls are idiots having an "ugly" dude...

If asked I would say they are sadistic psychopaths, a nest of bullying of social media, officers should take a deep look and shut the place. No wonder school bullying and world is that polluted and sick when kids heroes comes from misc. And all that bashing is called just "humor".

Do you have any idea how much there is guys exactly like that in real life? And they think their behaviour is perfectly fine? Millions, they are a cause of abusive relationships, they are bullies at school, jobs, streets, they are everywhere! Especially they are bullies of social media.

shame on those people and gtfo the Earth.. well from my sight at least.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Shame on me for reading the misc and having a laugh from time to time. Still not seeing why that makes me such a bad guy in your eyes.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay. Why is this a thing.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Lets put it this way: If my man would laugh for that poo, I would dump him.


One thing you have to know is that the misc should not, and I repeat shouldn't be taken seriously. Everyone is a troll there.

I do agree that sometimes the trolling crosses the line, but it's no different than watching a really offensive stand up comedian.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

scooby said:


> Shame on me for reading the misc and having a laugh from time to time. Still not seeing why that makes me such a bad guy in your eyes.


Here's a question: why do you care about her opinion so much?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> Still not seeing why that makes me such a bad guy in your eyes.


If you can find yourself from the list of above: Trait of your personality which allows to mock people down, criminality against humanity, unability to feel compassion and think other peoples pain and missfortune. That makes a person bad. Harming or enjoying when others do the harming part.

Now if you did not got it then you have to live in a darkness and pretend you are perfect in your all narcissism and blindness.

If you cannot find you for laughing things that I listed then you may have some hope but be careful to not fall into the criminal side.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Here's a question: why do you care about her opinion so much?


Well, I believe she isn't trolling and is serious about not liking people who laugh at the misc. I don't like being not liked. I don't have as much of a problem with the misc bashing on traits I have because like you said, they are just trolls. It doesn't eat at me too much that she may not like me, but maybe I'm still too sensitive about it if it bothers me slightly. I care if I've offended people and they are genuinely annoyed or bothered.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh god, SAS General is joined the likes of 4chan /b/ and misc. Time to pack it up.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> One thing you have to know is that the misc should not, and I repeat shouldn't be taken seriously. Everyone is a troll there.
> 
> I do agree that sometimes the trolling crosses the line, but it's no different than watching a really offensive stand up comedian.


One thing that you have to know is that people make suicides because of "trolling", people need therapy because of "trolling", people are mentally harmed because of this type of * who think they are getting away of it just by calling it "trolling"

If I kick you to balls and you die for it (yes, you can die for it) and say "I was just trolling" does it wake you up back into life? Does it?

All that poo what is in the internet does harm people. If I am taking your picture and rip you apart, make rude jokes and spread it around in other forum and look for more people to laugh for you, you might be ok with it. But some other person can break down, lose everything and even make a suicide.

Your actions have consequences even you would not see it. They also take pictures of regular folks on regular gyms and then mock them. Totally sick bullying culture this is.

But what you can wait when even USA news show these humilating clips as "humor" -splashes? Why world is this sick? Why? Leave people alone and if you have got a need to mock and laugh to someone post your own pictures around and mock yourselves...



gunner21 said:


> Here's a question: why do you care about her opinion so much?


Maybe because he is going to make a dinner of me for the miscers


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> Well, I believe she isn't trolling and is serious about not liking people who laugh at the misc. *I don't like being not liked*. I don't have as much of a problem with the misc bashing on traits I have because like you said, they are just trolls. It doesn't eat at me too much that she may not like me, but maybe I'm still too sensitive about it if it bothers me slightly. I care if I've offended people and they are genuinely annoyed or bothered.


You know it is time to stop thinking other peoples opinion about you. If you have 200 SASsers around you and 100 says they like a trait 1 in you and 100 says they don't like this same trait in you... What do you do then? You don't have to please anyone of us here and you could not even do that because people like different things in people.

Many people loves you as fellow miscer supporter


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Maybe because he is going to make a dinner of me for the miscers


What does that mean? I want to take you out for dinner? Or I want to make fun of you on the misc? See, just because I lurk there and laugh at stuff there, doesn't mean I'd do the latter to you. I have no desire to do anything like that to you or anyone else here. I don't know why you'd assume I would just from saying I read the forums there from time to time. Well, I sorta do know why... People there can be douches. But still. Maybe I am one and don't know it. Your example of people taking pictures of others working out and making fun of them, a lot of miscers will call them out on being douchebags. Same as other things.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> What does that mean? I want to take you out for dinner? Or I want to make fun of you on the misc? See, just because I lurk there and laugh at stuff there, doesn't mean I'd do the latter to you. I have no desire to do anything like that to you or anyone else here. I don't know why you'd assume I would just from saying I read the forums there from time to time. Well, I sorta do know why... People there can be douches. But still. Maybe I am one and don't know it. * Your example of people taking pictures of others working out and making fun of them, a lot of miscers will call them out on being douchebags. Same as other things.*


*7. Rules Of Conduct*

The following Rules of Conduct apply to the Sites. By using the Sites, *you agree that you will not* Distribute any Submission that: (a) is* defamatory, abusive, harassing, threatening, or an invasion of a right of privacy of another person; (b) is bigoted, hateful, or racially or otherwise offensive; (c) is violent, vulgar, obscene, pornographic or otherwise sexually explicit; or (d) otherwise harms or can reasonably be expected to harm any person or entity; (e) is illegal or encourages or advocates illegal activity or the discussion of illegal activities with the intent to commit them, including a Submission that is, or represents an attempt to engage in, child pornography, stalking, sexual assault, suicide, fraud, trafficking in obscene or stolen material, drug dealing and/or drug abuse, harassment, theft, or conspiracy to commit any criminal activity;* (f) infringes or violates any right of a third party including: (1) copyright, patent, trademark, trade secret or other proprietary or contractual rights; (2) *right of privacy (specifically, you must not distribute another person's personal information of any kind without their express permission)* or publicity; or (3) any confidentiality obligation; (g) is commercial, business-related or advertises or offers to sell any products, services or otherwise (whether or not for profit), or solicits others (including solicitations for contributions or donations); (h) contains a virus or other harmful component, or otherwise tampers with, impairs or damages the Sites or any connected network, or otherwise interferes with any person or entity's use or enjoyment of the Sites; (i) does not generally pertain to the designated topic or theme of the relevant Forum to which it is submitted; (j) violates any specific restrictions applicable to a Forum, including its age restrictions and procedures; or (k)* is antisocial, disruptive, or destructive, including "flaming," "spamming," "flooding," "trolling," and "griefing" as those terms are commonly understood and used on the Internet.*
*
*
*We cannot and do not assure that other users are or will be complying with the foregoing Rules of Conduct or any other provisions of these terms of use, and, as between you and us, you hereby assume all risk of harm or injury resulting from any such lack of compliance.*

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/disclaim.htm

So the fact that after rules they are saying f the rules, we are not responsible party here is simple bull. Every forum belongs to a bigger service offerer and forums cannot work against common laws (which must be terrible in USA) .

Misc would not been even created what comes to rules and laws :idea So why it exists? Because moderators and administrator supports this type of cyber bullying. Has anyone ever made reports to a provider? It should not even be possible to have that kind of subforum. Staff is not working by the rules.

And what it means? You did not liked of my joke now? Have you thinked that those victims of misc might not like the jokes and trolling they are making of them in misc? Some might be those which for you are laughing. Meanwhile you are laughing, the victim might be crying.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not as bothered by your joke as you think. It was more me being curious to what you meant by it as I wasn't sure. It feels like you seem so sure that I enjoy every single thread on misc. Maybe I didn't find that thread linked funny because of the making fun of the person in the pictures, but because of how angry everyone was getting because they couldn't understand how or why he would have the attention of those girls. Or maybe I didn't like the thread at all, I'm almost positive I didn't mention whether I liked the thread or not. 

Look, I'm not too interested in continuing to argue here. I'd be happy to do continue through PMs, or just drop it completely if you think I'm not worth it to discuss with. I'm most likely not going to change your view on things or opinion of me or vice versa. Either way, I apologise if my sense of humor offends you, even though maybe I shouldn't care too about offending people or their opinion of me is.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes, I can see all the woman bashing, mistreating, spite and all the junk what a human being can let out of their mouths. If that is funny to you be happy with it. Be happy with your awesome friends. Maybe bored sassers would join into that place and they could leave sas alone?


Stay well clear of 4Chan as well then SnowFlake, they have a similar sense of humour :b:



















But they can also be sweet hearts on there too :b


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm a piece of **** because I think that site can be funny? They'd bash on me too if I showed what I looked like, skinnyfat manlet or something along those lines but I still think the place is funny. Doesn't mean I act like that or think like they seem to be online or in real life.


Ignore her, she seen salty as ****, And probably has 0 sense of humor once so ever lol.
lol at "dump my man over it" he would just go to the next girl he ****ing on the side


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

So many jimmies being rustled.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Consider said:


> I've never laughed so hard as when I was reading that thread. These forums could learn a thing or two from misc.


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=133978151&page=1


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

oh me gurd


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't' know much about the guy, but either he tries really hard, has a fun personality, or..


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Stay well clear of 4Chan as well then SnowFlake, they have a similar sense of humour :b:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Stay well clear of 4Chan as well then SnowFlake, they have a similar sense of humour :b:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I leave that site to you. It is tragic that men want their own daughters to be treaten like that. Girl has no value, not even own daughters. That is why feminism is needed.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


>


What a cool guy you are, are not you? Proud to post pictures of violence. There is lot of material and videos of wifes beating their husbands, as funny? Just humor? Just as prison rapes in male section? Don't slip because of a soap, eh? Ask how fun it is after it happends to you.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> What a cool guy you are, are not you? Proud to post pictures of violence. There is lot of material and videos of wifes beating their husbands, as funny? Just humor? Just as prison rapes in male section? Don't slip because of a soap, eh? Ask how fun it is after it happends to you.


vids of wives beating their husbands are funny af.
ppl diff sense of humors, You probably find corny old white ppl like jay leno on late night shows funny.

I dont, I find real life pranks, reactions, misc & certain situations funny

Doesn't make me any more incorrect or correct then the stuff you find funny. dealwithit


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm not as bothered by your joke as you think. It was more me being curious to what you meant by it as I wasn't sure. It feels like you seem so sure that I enjoy every single thread on misc. Maybe I didn't find that thread linked funny because of the making fun of the person in the pictures, but because of how angry everyone was getting because they couldn't understand how or why he would have the attention of those girls. Or maybe I didn't like the thread at all, I'm almost positive I didn't mention whether I liked the thread or not.
> 
> Look, I'm not too interested in continuing to argue here. I'd be happy to do continue through PMs, or just drop it completely if you think I'm not worth it to discuss with. I'm most likely not going to change your view on things or opinion of me or vice versa. Either way, I apologise if my sense of humor offends you, even though maybe I shouldn't care too about offending people or their opinion of me is.


I am not interested of PMing generally. If people cannot say things in public, then that is not anything what I would want to know anyway. And no, there is no need to try to change my view of people. Also I am not interested of what people are thinking of me. I don't value this type of peoples opinions. They keep me as trash, I keep them as trash. I just don't create a place like a misc to bully them in public. I could and these poo bags would deserve it. I just want to spend my time better than bullying others.

I gave my list and like said if you fit in or not, but that is what only you know. I don't even need to know.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> *vids of wives beating their husbands are funny* af.
> ppl diff sense of humors, You probably find corny old white ppl like jay leno on late night shows funny.
> 
> I dont, I find real life pranks, reactions, misc & certain situations funny
> ...


You deal with a difference what is illegal, people beating someone etc. That is great, if you get beated one day, you just laugh :clapFunny prank hohoo, 21 stitches on a lip, ruptured anus, 1 blind eye, couple of cutted toes.. Your funny day! Good luck with having one!

I don't know who is jay leno and it is not your business what is fun what comes to my opinion.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You deal with a difference what is illegal, people beating someone etc. That is great, if you get beated one day, you just laugh :clapFunny prank hohoo, 21 stitches on a lip, ruptured anus, 1 blind eye, couple of cutted toes.. Your funny day! Good luck with having one!
> 
> I don't know who is jay leno and it is not your business what is fun what comes to my opinion.


I don't do nothing to get beat. If i do anyway, Someone getting shot & killed on spot soon as they run up or soon as i see them next time, guaranteed. I don't have time for handfights.

Unless it's my wife or a girl. I'll laugh/walk or push her away away if she tried to beat me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> I don't do nothing to get beat. If i do, Someone getting shot & killed on spot soon as they run up. Or soon as i see them next time.
> Unless it's my wife. I'll laugh/walk away if she tried to beat me.


Why? :wtfYou just said watching beating is funny.. Now be a man worth of your words.

You would laugh when she would beat you up?

http://www.emirates247.com/offbeat/...fe-beats-him-up-in-public-2012-01-11-1.437007

*Boxer's wife beats her husban*

http://www.ndtv.com/topic/wife-kills-husband

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ding-hood-car-ELEVEN-blocks-argued-money.html

Your comics?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Why? :wtfYou just said watching beating is funny.. Now be a man worth of your words.
> 
> You would laugh when she would beat you up?
> 
> ...


The titles are pretty funny, yes. But they're pretty messed up at the same time.
Now it's time to learn people have different sense of humor then others.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> The titles are pretty funny, yes. But they're pretty messed up at the same time.
> Now it's time to learn people have different sense of humor then others.


It is time for you to learn what it is:

*Sadism* is the derivation of pleasure as a result of inflicting pain, cruelty, degradation, or humiliation, or, watching such behaviors inflicted on others.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadism


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I think he's gay but has told all his many girl-friends to pose with him kissing etc
to stir people up... case solved.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It is time for you to learn what it is:
> 
> *Sadism* is the derivation of pleasure as a result of inflicting pain, cruelty, degradation, or humiliation, or, watching such behaviors inflicted on others.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadism


No i don't find everyone who get hurt/killed funny. Nor is it sadism.

Please

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...6425-e7d84f6e6c31782f22689450aabe90e886aa7b74


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well this thread derailed quicker than I expected. :b


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Well this thread derailed quicker than I expected. :b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> No i don't find everyone who get hurt/killed funny. Nor is it sadism.
> 
> Please
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...6425-e7d84f6e6c31782f22689450aabe90e886aa7b74


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


>


GJDM


----------

